# Main > General Discussion >  Medieval Occupations and Buildings

## isais007

Is there a list Medieval Occupations there are found in any medieval village, town, city or castle? And key buildings?

----------


## Redrobes

You can try:
http://arcana.wikidot.com/list-of-me...an-professions

----------


## isais007

Thank you I'll check it out

----------

